# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Cleaning waterline tiles in a pool

## Dockers

Wondered if anyone has had any success effectively cleaning the waterline (ceramic) tiles in an inground pool.  Have attempted to scrub with a brush, and while that removes the dirt, the tiles still retain a sort of dull film.  Don't really want to resort to using any form of scraper (that might scratch the tile surface).  I'd welcome any suggestions of a possible solution

----------

